# Asus Vivo Tab RT 3G



## sale (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello,

I can't log on to my Asus Vivo Tab RT 3G. He has windows 8 and I can't switch the user, can you help me someone how can I switch the user? I don't see that option?

Regards,


----------



## monim1 (Mar 25, 2016)

I think it's will be password lock. You can't log in without password. If you forget it, you can go to a it expert or reset your windows. Hope that then solved the problem.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it is against forum policy to assist with bypassing passwords.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 26, 2016)

sale said:


> Hello,
> 
> I can't log on to my Asus Vivo Tab RT 3G. He has windows 8 and I can't switch the user, can you help me someone how can I switch the user? I don't see that option?
> 
> Regards,



Factory reset


----------

